

TC - “Apple Is Evil Boycott The iPad – Sent From My iPad” - jagira
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/01/i-quit-quitting-the-ipad/

======
laujen
I usually agree with MG, at least in principal. Apple has been consistent on
the buying in app means using in app purchase rule. That is why Amazon went to
the browser to purchase altogether. But if Apple cracks down on all purchases
made from the device have to be through Apple then that is a different issue.
That means I can't get access to my Highrise data because I subscribed outside
the app store? Seems like a slippery slope and also seems unlikely that that
was what the rejection was for.

